# Our first baby hoggle.



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

A couple of pictures of our first baby hoggle.



















Debra is so chuffed. We have lost a couple of litters, looked like the were still born. We have a couple of litters now and appear to be doing well. I know not earth shattering news, but is nice for us.

Neil


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Awwww congratulations!

Little prickly baby is just :flrt:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

awwwwwwwwww that is soooooooo cute!!! congratulations! x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

:flrt::flrt::flrt:They are soooooooo cute when they are that tiny all scrunched up hee hee :flrt::flrt:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for the kind replies.

If everything goes well with the hoggy, this little one has got a fantastic home to go to already.
Reserved before it was even born :2thumb:.

Neil


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

kodakira said:


> Thanks for the kind replies.
> 
> If everything goes well with the hoggy, this little one has got a fantastic home to go to already.
> Reserved before it was even born :2thumb:.
> ...


 
Have the other bubs been born did you say neil ? if so how they getting on ?


Its sooooooo nice when the breedings go well heart breaking when they dont


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Yes, some more have been born to 2 different pairs. One set is only a day or two old. We have not disturbed them yet. The other set has 4 babies and mther is loking after them well ( touch wood ).

Neil


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

kodakira said:


> Yes, some more have been born to 2 different pairs. One set is only a day or two old. We have not disturbed them yet. The other set has 4 babies and mther is loking after them well ( touch wood ).
> 
> Neil


 
Ooooo all fingers, toes an paws are crossed here for yas :flrt::flrt:


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its so cute :flrt: congratulations


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

An updated picture of the baby above.
This is Tallulahs baby.



















and as a treat some of the other babies.

Hettys babies










a different view











Holgas babies




























Hope you like them


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

awwwwwwww neil an deborah they are adorable congratulations on them :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

:mf_dribble: beautiful hoglets :flrt::flrt:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Aww, very cute!!! congratulations and fingers crossed for all the bubs!!


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for the kind replies. There could be some nice coloured hoggies.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I know one of them looks to be a brown too :flrt::flrt:

i love the browns faces their cute lil noses :flrt:

okies i better stop drooling now bow has a wet head :lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

awwww how adorable, i love the 2nd to last pic of the baby with all fours in the air!!! hehehe:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

awwwww... lovely pics, nice one!

N


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks Nerys, nice to hear from you. How is the menagerie.

Best Wishes

Neil & Debra


----------

